# It's time SELFBOW



## Al33 (Mar 23, 2017)

From Tuesday, got this one on the second shot, couldn't find the first one from my first shot, weeds too high.  I took his head off like I hope to do a tom turkey Saturday.  I missed the third and fourth shots so I quit.


----------



## Clipper (Mar 23, 2017)

Only place I see those are in my  garage.  I bet you are shooting them around your wood piles?


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 24, 2017)

I've been having fun w the tennis racket already...


----------

